

The "Tin" open source SFNT C++ library - pan69
http://blogs.adobe.com/typblography/2010/05/tin_open_source.html

======
Vivtek
_Tin is intended for use by programmers who have legitimate need for
manipulating font binaries._

Legitimate need? What does that even _mean_?

All joking aside, this is absolutely fantastic - I tried to write a font
manipulation library once and the amount of detail you have to keep track of
(or, conversely, it is possible to do wrong) is colossal. An open-source
project with Adobe behind it - while the cognitive dissonance is hurting my
brain a little - is just tremendous.

I feel like I should send Steve Jobs a little thank-you present for this. Do
you think he'd prefer flowers or something more like a Barnes and Noble gift
card?

~~~
gjm11
Why Steve Jobs?

~~~
pavlov
Steve Jobs invented digital typography thanks to a calligraphy class he
briefly visited in the '70s. Without him, the only fonts in the world would be
Terminal Monospace and Tasteless Serif.

~~~
tl
_cough_ <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donald_Knuth> _cough_

